# OG13 G13 labs



## eskodaboss (Jul 19, 2012)

is any one else groing a og13 i have 3 of then 2 weeks from seedling, has any one started to flower ?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 19, 2012)

Me last grow had some G13 but dont think it had the og in fronts it?

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2012)

I have one going--still in veg.  She was a freebie seed from Attitude.  I can't remember when I planted her.  I fimmed her and took 2 cuttings today.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have one going--still in veg.  She was a freebie seed from Attitude.  I can't remember when I planted her.  I fimmed her and took 2 cuttings today.



Hey THG, was that vegging under T5, very very nice.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jul 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have one going--still in veg.  She was a freebie seed from Attitude.  I can't remember when I planted her.  I fimmed her and took 2 cuttings today.


 

whoaa it looks amazing i cant wait till i flower mine


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks!  Yes, she is vegging under the T5 with 14 other plants.  The other 14 are Mandala strains.  Interesting note on nutrient needs.  I am using NV's super soil.  Several of the Mandala strains have quite bad nute burn from the ss they are in.  However, the OG13 seems to like it hot.  

I was kind of hoping it was an OG Kush x G13 cross, but I don't think that OG13 has any G13 in it.  I think it is the name OG13 Labs gave to their OG Kush.  Nothing wrong with OG Kush, however.  Someone can correct me if I am wrong here?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 20, 2012)

Just a side note; MK Ultra from TH seeds is a G13xOGKush cross. I read an article on it and the guy reviewing it said it was some great stuff. I had several beans a few weeks agor but lost the sprouts to damping-off


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, Hushpuppy, I'd forgotten that.  However, I had a freebie MK Ultra that hermied on me and ruined a seed run I was doing....it makes me a bit leery to try it again.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't like mine MK Ultra ... But Pineapple Express from G13 Labs is WOW !!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 24, 2012)

Why did you not like the MK Ultra? I was going to add that to my mix later but if it isn't what it should be then I may not go that route. I just finished up a run of Burmese Kush from TH Seeds and wasn't overly impressed with the yield But haven't haven't got a smoke report from my peeps on it.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 24, 2012)

I hated the growth speed. Very slow ... The yield very bad ... Gave the weed to the girlfriend  ... But mine seed was a gift ...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Why did you not like the MK Ultra? I was going to add that to my mix later but if it isn't what it should be then I may not go that route. I just finished up a run of Burmese Kush from TH Seeds and wasn't overly impressed with the yield But haven't haven't got a smoke report from my peeps on it.



I grew BUKU a bunch of times, and yield was always below average to way below avereage, but the smoke was fantastic and it finished early, all mine came from one seed that was cloned so i always wondered if i hit a good Pheno or if the strain was that good, so let me know what you hear back, im interested.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 25, 2012)

I really can't complain on the BUKU because I didn't veg it very long before putting it in flower, and it doesn't stretch much more than about a foot once in flower. It only got to about 3'tall and Even being Fimmed, it didn't bush out a lot and I still got a little over an oz per plant. If I had my 5x5 tent full of them then I would have had a killer harvest as I think it would do pretty good in a single cola SOG type of grow. It is quite sticky and resinous and smells like lemon. I'll let you know how it smokes


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> it doesn't stretch much more than about a foot once in flower. If I had my 5x5 tent full of them then I would have had a killer harvest  It is quite sticky and resinous and smells like lemon.



the above i have also found to be true. Thanks Hush.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 27, 2012)

I just got a good smoke report on the BUKU today from a buddy of mine. He likes it. He told me that it is quite "stoney" and has a nice "old school" taste. Its not the most potent but hangs in with the better potency smokes. He also said it has pretty good steady ride for several hours depending on how much you smoke. Definitely not a 1-2hitter quitter but worth having.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jul 29, 2012)

hey guys check out my lil frow on you tube 9 plants under 600 multi strain
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLe7bnqiFT8"]


----------

